# Freud vs Sommerfield EasySet



## chrisexv6 (Apr 22, 2008)

Has anyone confirmed any differences between the Freud and Sommerfield easy set jigs?

Peachtree has a 25% off code going until July 4, but they only have the Freud jig. I actually have a Sommerfield lock miter and CMT raised panel set, but wouldnt mind saving 25% on the jig if I could (also ordering some other stuff from Ptree at the same time)

Their video says its Freud-specific, but I figured Id ask if anyone has tried it with non-Frued bits.

Thanks.

-Chris


----------



## Sommerfeld-Pat (Jun 29, 2010)

There is a difference between the Sommerfeld's Easy Set and the Freud Easy Set. Each line of bits have there own profiles and Freud's would not work with the Sommerfeld's Line.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

As a user of the EZ Set it will work with almost all of the bits, you don't need the put the bit all the way into the profile to use the quick guide setup,,  most of the Sommerfeld (CMT) bits come with bearings and many of the Freud don't but it no be big deal because you are using the lip of the bits to set them up and the bearing or the main shaft to set the depth ..

==

======


----------

